# Mood



## fishinDon

Anyone catch Michigan Out of Doors tonight? If so, I'm sure you saw Jimmy G's closing thoughts about sticking together as sportsmen in regards to the Deer Baiting issue. In his comments he specifically mentioned "fly fishermen vs. worm-dunkers." His whole point was that no matter what your view on the issue(s), we have to stick together as sportsmen, the future of our our outdoor sports depend on it. I, for one, completely agree with him on that. 

Don


----------



## CarnageProductions13

I watched it, I thought about how much bashing is done on this forum and how much nicer it would be if everyone would just stick together as sportsmen. 

I completely agree with him, and it's a nice way of thinking but at least on this forum we are far from united. :sad:


----------



## toto

I too would agree it would be nice. But as with everything in life, there will be oppossing opinions. But it would be nice.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I would have to agree to a point, but I'm not going to support something that gives hunters a black eye in the view of the non-hunting public just because it's "legal" and out of some misguided umbrella of solidarity.

PR and marketing are more powerful than anything. Hunters only make up 6% of the general public...so basically 94% of the general public is non-hunting, and are going to be the policy makers. So swaying their opinion of hunting, is more important. Let's face it, 6% might as well be 1% in the scheme of things. Statistically, 6% never wins except for the occasional fluke.


----------



## TSS Caddis

IMO, we can all be united in fighting to not lose any hunting/fishing rights that we currently have. Unfortunately our fraternity is splintered into special interests. Instead of banding together to fight to keep what we have, we are fighting to take away from and limit opposing groups in our fraternity. 

Do what is best for the whole, not just you. The more we take away from each other, the easier it is for outside groups to take away from all of us.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

TSS Caddis said:


> Do what is best for the whole, not just you.


Exactly.


----------



## swampbuck

What is MUCC's position on gear restrictions ?


----------



## troutguy26

Well all we can hope for is that the episode last night maybe made some people realize that although we differ from how we do things fishing or hunting we are nobody if we all arent together. And fighting with each other does nothing. As i see it it probaly assures some people that they are right in not beleving in what we do is right. Non hunter city slickers think we are all ******* hillbillies livin in a tent in the woods shootin every deer in sight. Imagine how they laugh at us fighting over baiting or not! But as things are i imagine that there will never be peace and we will keep losing things while we argue amongst ourselves.


----------



## fishinDon

swampbuck said:


> What is MUCC's position on gear restrictions ?


MUCC supported the gear restrictions.


----------



## aquatic-archer

You have to remember the people that run MUCC are the same group of elitists(not all but most) that want these restrictions. Small group in charge trying to tell others what they should do.


----------



## swampbuck

The MUCC holds their yearly convention where members can vote on the positions of the organization. If the majority do not support gear restrictions they allegedly have the ability to change it. The MUCC showed their cards during the crossbow issue.....

It would be a shame if the old guard was to lead a once great organization down the path of irrelavance......


----------



## Kubota Joe

CarnageProductions13 said:


> I watched it, I thought about how much bashing is done on this forum and how much nicer it would be if everyone would just stick together as sportsmen.
> 
> I completely agree with him, and it's a nice way of thinking but at least on this forum we are far from united. :sad:


I agree!


----------



## Blueump

aquatic-archer said:


> You have to remember the people that run MUCC are the same group of elitists(not all but most) that want these restrictions. Small group in charge trying to tell others what they should do.


...but MOOD is not MUCC, is not run by MUCC, and the opinions of the MUCC is not necessarily the opinions of MOOD.


----------



## Ranger Ray

fishinDon said:


> Anyone catch Michigan Out of Doors tonight? If so, I'm sure you saw Jimmy G's closing thoughts about sticking together as sportsmen in regards to the Deer Baiting issue. In his comments he specifically mentioned "fly fishermen vs. worm-dunkers." His whole point was that no matter what your view on the issue(s), we have to stick together as sportsmen, the future of our our outdoor sports depend on it. I, for one, completely agree with him on that.
> 
> Don


Managing socially has just about killed the idea of working together. 

As Ten Bears said to the Outlaw Jose Wales: "It's sad that governments are chiefed by the double tongues. There is iron in your words of death for all Comanche to see, and so there is iron in your words of life. No signed paper can hold the iron. It must come from men. The words of Ten Bears carries the same iron of life and death. It is good that warriors such as we meet in the struggle of life... or death. It shall be life."

We have moved away from scientific management based on our biologists findings. This allows the double tongues to manipulate for special interests and personal gain.


----------



## broncbuster2

Tell it like it is big brother


----------



## William H Bonney

When are Jordan and his girlfriend going to take over that whole show,,, that's what I wanna know??


----------



## troutguy26

What i wanna know is when is jordans gf gonna take over the show you can worry about jordan i wont watching her.


----------



## Rainman68

swampbuck said:


> The MUCC holds their yearly convention where members can vote on the positions of the organization. If the majority do not support gear restrictions they allegedly have the ability to change it. The MUCC showed their cards during the crossbow issue.....
> 
> *It would be a shame if the old guard was to lead a once great organization down the path of irrelavance*......


 
It's already there......


----------

